# find guide freebsd 6.2 install apache2 php5 mysql 5.0



## vodafono (May 15, 2009)

find guide for freebsd 6.2 to install apache2-php5-mysql5.0.server

my error

```
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name...
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ade@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.26/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.


checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler                                              cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]kuriyama@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/textproc/expat2/work/expat-2.0.1/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/expat2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache13.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.


See `config.log' for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]johans@stack.nl[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.12/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2009)

Not exactly a new problem, is it?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3606


----------

